# General > Recommendations >  Electric Fire

## Liz

We have just changed to electric central heating and are having difficulty getting an electric fire which doesn't make noise which can be heard above the telly!    We are onto our second one which is quieter than the first but still makes a loud 'burring' noise. When I listened to it in the showroom I could only hear the fan which was fine so not sure why it should make more noise now it's installed?    Any advice would be most welcome as it is getting on my nerves now!

----------


## Liz

Sorry my post is not in paragraphs but for some reason it is not being shown as I typed it and can't use smilies?

----------


## wkgeorge

Liz,
Im sure you had a similar post when you were about to change to electric and I replied to say about the noise from electric fires, mine is a Dimplex and I dont have it on because of the noise, it drives me mad, the fireplace does'nt look the same without it on.

----------


## Liz

Yes I did some while ago when thinking about changing to electric heating.

I am sorry to hear that your fire is noisy. :Frown:  What kind of noise does your make? The one I have just now makes a 'burring' noise which gets annoying and it didn't make this noise in the showroom so not sure why it is now?

The first one we had sounded like someone was running a car engine outside! :: 

It makes an awful difference having the coal effect on when sitting watching TV so really hope I can get this problem sorted.

I am waiting for the Heat Centre (who I bought it from) to get back to me.

----------


## Bobinovich

Unfortunately the focal point fireplace often makes a slight noise when on the coal effect part - it's usually a wee fan which move ribbons to make the effect which are to blame.  Mine is whisper quiet and certainly doesn't interfere in any way with the TV volume - it was from LED in Thurso.

However, put the fan heater part on for a heat boost and it's like a hurricane in the sitting room  :Grin: !

----------


## Liz

> Unfortunately the focal point fireplace often makes a slight noise when on the coal effect part - it's usually a wee fan which move ribbons to make the effect which are to blame.  Mine is whisper quiet and certainly doesn't interfere in any way with the TV volume - it was from LED in Thurso.
> 
> However, put the fan heater part on for a heat boost and it's like a hurricane in the sitting room !


I don't mind a slight noise and the noise from the fan doesn't bother me. It's the flipping burring which gets on my nerves!

What fire do you have Bobonovich and do you have it set into a surround?

----------


## wkgeorge

My fire makes a loud burring noise which is bad enough when the telly is on but if we have visitors and the tv if off I cant concentrate on any conversation because all I hear is the fire. Mine was from Heat Centre but unfortunately I ordered it from their catalogue so didnt hear it before I bought it.
I am thinking of cutting the bits which make the flame effect to see if that helps.

----------


## Bobinovich

> I don't mind a slight noise and the noise from the fan doesn't bother me. It's the flipping burring which gets on my nerves!
> 
> What fire do you have Bobonovich and do you have it set into a surround?


Mine is set directly into a custom frame in the chimney breast which may explain it somewhat.  Unfortunately I have no idea on make or model - there's nothing visible & I'd probably need to unmount it to find out.

I had been looking for a new one for a wee while and happened to notice this one when upstairs in LED for some lighting.  Although the right style was important, size was more of a factor to me - I didn't want to have to do any major alterations to the custom frame as that would have a knock-on effect on decor.  As it was it required minimal changes and was in within half an hour  :Grin: .

----------


## Liz

> My fire makes a loud burring noise which is bad enough when the telly is on but if we have visitors and the tv if off I cant concentrate on any conversation because all I hear is the fire. Mine was from Heat Centre but unfortunately I ordered it from their catalogue so didnt hear it before I bought it.
> I am thinking of cutting the bits which make the flame effect to see if that helps.


You'd think with the progress in technology they could make silent electric fires!





> Mine is set directly into a custom frame in the chimney breast which may explain it somewhat.  Unfortunately I have no idea on make or model - there's nothing visible & I'd probably need to unmount it to find out.
> 
> I had been looking for a new one for a wee while and happened to notice this one when upstairs in LED for some lighting.  Although the right style was important, size was more of a factor to me - I didn't want to have to do any major alterations to the custom frame as that would have a knock-on effect on decor.  As it was it required minimal changes and was in within half an hour .


Mine is set into a surround  and I wondered whether this was part of the problem but the fire was in a surround in the shop and it was silent there?

My sister is going to the Heat Centre today to see if they can help as we wouldn't have bought it had been making the burring noise it is now.

Thanks both.

----------


## Liz

Well the Heat Centre have been really helpful and someone is coming to look at the fire tomorrow to see whether they can sort out the noise problem.

Dimplex told me you shouldn't be able to hear it over the television (not sure what volume! :: ) and said a Hearth Pad which you set under the fire might help.
This sounds like a good idea as my PVR made the same noise until I got some pads to put under it.

wkgeorge it would be worth you going back to the Heat Centre to give them a chance to sort it out before cutting wires!

All the Dimplex fires in their showroom were nice and quiet so don't think yours should be making so much noise.

----------


## wkgeorge

Thanks, will try again to see if they will come to hear it, when I got in touch sometime after taking delivery of the fire I was told to take it back to shop which was not suitable for me as it was already installed in fireplace.

----------


## Liz

Well sadly my electric fire is still buzzing despite someone from the Heat Centre coming to look at it.

He did try to sort it but I now have a buzzing and ticking since making it free standing!

I am at a loss as to what to do now as I can't use it as the noise annoys me so much!

If I get some money I would like to try with another make but am afraid the same thing might happen again! :Frown:   I have to say it's actually making me feel quite stressed as can't afford to keep buying fires!

Have you made any progress wkgeorge?

----------


## wkgeorge

I must admit I have not done anything more about it, decided not to get in touch with Heat Centre as I did,nt think they were very interested when I contacted them just after getting the fire. 
I am too late to contact Dimplex now as Ive had the fire for over a year (and not been on very often)
Ear plugs may be the answer !!!!!

----------


## Liz

> I must admit I have not done anything more about it, decided not to get in touch with Heat Centre as I did,nt think they were very interested when I contacted them just after getting the fire. 
> I am too late to contact Dimplex now as Ive had the fire for over a year (and not been on very often)
> Ear plugs may be the answer !!!!!


I have almost given up now as well! :Frown: 

Aye I think we'll have to resort to industrial strength earplugs now! ::  Problem is we won't hear anything else!

Are you going to try for another fire sometime or just leave yours off?

It's a shame as it looks much nicer with the flame effect going.

----------


## Liz

James from the Heat Centre came to see my fire but wasn't able to stop the burring noise. So he has ordered a replacement.
  Here's hoping this one will be okay.
  Full marks to the Heat Centre for customer service!

----------


## billyjoe

[QUOTE=Liz;610135]James from the Heat Centre came to see my fire but wasn't able to stop the burring noise. So he has ordered a replacement.  Here's hoping this one will be okay.  Full marks to the Heat Centre for customer service![/ Hi my fire is like a threshing mill,like you i can't hear the tv mine is one of them black ones like a wood burning stove on legs and stands on a plinth,I have  tried felt pads under feet to no avail it's  only been used for effect,but I think it will have to go.   glad to hear you got satisfaction from heat centre   cheers.

----------


## nippy

dimplex are very cheap to run

----------

